# My red belly piranhas



## rross2007 (Feb 1, 2010)

55 gallon tank. sand substrate. rena xp3 filter. 4 red bellies. 1 @ 5 inches. 3 @ 2-3 inches. thanks for looking!








the babies, hannibal, and the peace keeper








hannibal
















the babies, they posed for me


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought piranhas were schoolers that do better in groups?


I'd love to have a bunch in like a 120 gallon or so, but I hear they're pretty messy eaters and can be demanding...


----------



## rross2007 (Feb 1, 2010)

They do! Thats why i got my big guy some buddies. I'm waiting a little bit for them to get bigger before I take down the divider.

I hope to get a bigger tank someday. And they are pretty messy eaters. Its usually recommended to have a filter rated quite a bit higher than your tank size. I have a rena xp3 which is rated for a 175 gallon tank.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

ah okay, lol


----------



## rross2007 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey, no problem


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

Your def. going to need a bigger tank, Ill have to upload some vid's of ours, 50 or so... feeding on a peacock bass.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

hey can u guys tell me a bit more about piranha like what do they eat how fast do they grow from baby to full size and such? i am interested in buying a few


----------



## rross2007 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, to just answer the questions you asked...I feed mine hikari cichlid gold pellets and occasionally shrimp or tilapia fillets. Red belly piranha grow about 6 inches in the first year and about an inch per year after that and max out at about 10-12 inches. Other piranha have different growth rates and different max length.

If you're really interested in piranha i'd suggest visiting piranha-fury.com. Everyone there is very knowledgable and very helpful.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you very much for this info i really appreciate it!!!


----------

